# ISPConfig Cron - Protokoll



## red (13. März 2012)

Hallo,

bekomme unter "ISPConfig Cron-Protokoll anzeigen" nachfolgende Warnungen. Server Version Debian Squeeze 6.0.4 & ISPConfig 3.0.4.3 Die Updates über apt-get update bzw. apt-get upgrade funktionieren!

Danke für Eure Hilfe und BG, Raimund

W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von  http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/dists/squeeze/main/i18n/Translation-de.bz2   Verbindung mit ftp.de.debian.org:http nicht möglich:

W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von  http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/dists/squeeze/main/i18n/Translation-en.bz2   Verbindung mit ftp.de.debian.org:http nicht möglich:

W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von  http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/dists/squeeze/non-free/i18n/Translation-de.bz2   Verbindung mit ftp.de.debian.org:http nicht möglich:

W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von  http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/dists/squeeze/non-free/i18n/Translation-en.bz2   Verbindung mit ftp.de.debian.org:http nicht möglich:

W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von  http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/dists/squeeze-updates/Release.gpg   Verbindung mit ftp.de.debian.org:http nicht möglich:

W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von  http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/dists/squeeze-updates/contrib/i18n/Translation-de.bz2   Verbindung mit ftp.de.debian.org:http nicht möglich:

W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von  http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/dists/squeeze-updates/contrib/i18n/Translation-en.bz2   Verbindung mit ftp.de.debian.org:http nicht möglich:

W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von  http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/dists/squeeze-updates/main/i18n/Translation-de.bz2   Verbindung mit ftp.de.debian.org:http nicht möglich:

W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von  http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/dists/squeeze-updates/main/i18n/Translation-en.bz2   Verbindung mit ftp.de.debian.org:http nicht möglich:

W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von  http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/dists/squeeze-updates/non-free/i18n/Translation-de.bz2   Verbindung mit ftp.de.debian.org:http nicht möglich:

W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von  http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/dists/squeeze-updates/non-free/i18n/Translation-en.bz2   Verbindung mit ftp.de.debian.org:http nicht möglich:

W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von  http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/dists/squeeze/main/source/Sources.gz   Verbindung mit ftp.de.debian.org:http nicht möglich:

W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von  http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/dists/squeeze/non-free/source/Sources.gz   Verbindung mit ftp.de.debian.org:http nicht möglich:

W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von  http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/dists/squeeze/contrib/source/Sources.gz   Verbindung mit ftp.de.debian.org:http nicht möglich:

W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von  http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/dists/squeeze/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz   Verbindung mit ftp.de.debian.org:http nicht möglich:

W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von  http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/dists/squeeze/non-free/binary-amd64/Packages.gz   Verbindung mit ftp.de.debian.org:http nicht möglich:

W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von  http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/dists/squeeze/contrib/binary-amd64/Packages.gz   Verbindung mit ftp.de.debian.org:http nicht möglich:

W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von  http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/dists/squeeze-updates/main/source/Sources.gz   Verbindung mit ftp.de.debian.org:http nicht möglich:

W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von  http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/dists/squeeze-updates/non-free/source/Sources.gz   Verbindung mit ftp.de.debian.org:http nicht möglich:

W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von  http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/dists/squeeze-updates/contrib/source/Sources.gz   Verbindung mit ftp.de.debian.org:http nicht möglich:

W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von  http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/dists/squeeze-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz   Verbindung mit ftp.de.debian.org:http nicht möglich:

W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von  http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/dists/squeeze-updates/non-free/binary-amd64/Packages.gz   Verbindung mit ftp.de.debian.org:http nicht möglich:

W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von  http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/dists/squeeze-updates/contrib/binary-amd64/Packages.gz   Verbindung mit ftp.de.debian.org:http nicht möglich:

E: Einige Indexdateien konnten nicht heruntergeladen werden, sie wurden ignoriert oder alte an ihrer Stelle benutzt.
W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von  http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/dists/squeeze/Release.gpg  Verbindung  mit ftp.de.debian.org:80 nicht möglich (141.76.2.4). - connect (110: Die  Wartezeit für die Verbindung ist abgelaufen)


----------



## Till (13. März 2012)

Das bedeutet dass der Debian update Server irgend wann mal nicht verfügbar war. Kannst Du ignorieren.


----------

